# Can any one help



## Mischief kitty (Sep 10, 2016)

Hi ..... I'm not sure if I'm allowed to do this but I thought I would try anyway.... Anything to give my cat mischief a chance. I am looking for help for my cat. I just became homeless and I am looking for some help in finding her a foster home or some safe haven .... I'm all she's know... She's all I have but I am hoping someone can give her a better chance than what we have been through the last few nights.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I think you have to be more proactive locally and with anyone you know. Is there a no kill shelter in your area? If you state where you are located, I hope someone else can provide you with resources.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If you are posting here, then I would assume you have access to internet. Do a web search for local no-kill shelters or animal sanctuaries close to you.

Also, if you personally are in contact with organizations who provide support to the homeless (like a mission or shelter), they may be able to seek assistance for Mischief.

Don't give up hope. Our shelter took in a special needs cat from a gentleman who was in a similar situation. After he was able to get into a stable living situation months later, his cat was still with one of our foster homes and he and his cat were happily reunited.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

You and Mischief will be in my prayers. My daughter was in such a situation for a short time - I didn't even know, she didn't tell until later. She and her cat lived in her car. It was not a good setup and she was fortunate to find a place to stay (with her cat) very soon.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A location would be helpful....


----------

